# 082518838020 nervt



## Rennzi (25 März 2010)

4 bis 6 mal am TAg haqbe ich diese Nummer im Display meines Fon. Whocallsme.com liefert hierzu ein Callcenter, das für Eprimo, eine RWE-Tochter, per Predictiv-Dialer rumbimmelt

Bon leider nie zu Hause, sonst könnte ich die genauen Uhrzeiten an die BNetzA melden.

Wer will kann dazu www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/12083.pdf benutzen.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2010)

*AW: 082518838020 nervt*

Mich auch.....was kann man noch tun....


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2010)

*AW: 082518838020 nervt*

wenn du eine fritzbox hast, hast du gewonnen. die nr. eintragen und schwupps können die sich die finger wund wählen!!!!


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2010)

*AW: 082518838020 nervt*

Das können viele andere Telefonanlagen auch.


----------

